# UML Diagramm in Borland Together



## The_Unknown (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich habe von der Uni Borland Together 2008 SP1 bekommen und installiert.

Danach habe ich ein relativ komplexes Projekt geladen (neues Java-Modellierungsprojekt) und habe dann den SRC in das Modellierungsprojekt eingefügt.

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass er mir immer nur package-intern ein Klassendiagramm zeichnet. Ich brauche aber von dem Projekt ein einzelnes großes, wo dann sämtliche Klassen mit ihren beziehungen stehen.

Wie mache ich das in Together ?

Ciao The_Unknown


----------



## Capasso (13. Mai 2009)

Hab mal vor langer Zeit mit Together gearbeitet und kann mich nur noch wage erinnern.

Man musste einfach ein neues leeres Klassendiagramm erstellen und dann konnte man, glaube ich, im Kontextmenü eine Verknüpfung hinzufügen.
Da hat man dann einfach alle Klassen ausgewählt die man benötigt.


----------



## The_Unknown (13. Mai 2009)

Ach sooo. Werde ich mal ausprobiern. Danke !


----------

